

The Thatcher years in statistics - mitmads
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22070491

======
darkxanthos
I didn't realize showing a graph was "statistics". I just see reporting on
facts that include numbers.

~~~
Someone
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistics>:

Statistics is the study of the collection, organization, analysis,
interpretation, and presentation of data.[1][2] It deals with all aspects of
this, including the planning of data collection in terms of the design of
surveys and experiments. [....] Scope

Much of statistics is non-mathematical: ensuring that data collection is
undertaken in a way that produces valid conclusions; coding and archiving data
so that information is retained and made useful for international comparisons
of official statistics; reporting of results and summarised data (tables and
graphs) in ways comprehensible to those who must use them;

